# L-Theanine and Rhodiola



## aloof (Nov 18, 2008)

Anyone try either of these natural anti-anxiety supplements? I just bought some and I am not sure which one I will try first or maybe both. I am taking Klonopin and Trileptal and both help in different ways for me, but if i can find something natural that helps then maybe i can take less klonopin. I tried picamilon and it didn't seem to do much for me.


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

You could try green tea.
There is Theanine in it to help anxiety.

Good luck.

-Zach


----------



## Cesar (Aug 23, 2010)

I've been taking 200 mg of vitamin shoppe brand theanine with one pill of serenity formula by natural factors 
twice a day with a meal and it has been working well. The serenity formula has rhodiola as well as 2 or 3 other 
ingredients to help with stress.


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

i took both and had both in my supplement regimen. they are great. i took the l-theanine out though because phosphatidylserine does everything it does plus some added benefits like stimulating dopamine and acetylcholine activity production. rhodiola is great for a bit of energy and reducing your stress level though.


----------



## Kitr (Jul 7, 2009)

where did you get phosphatidylserine is there a brand name for it?

Thanks


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

this is the one i took. it was very effecive and jarrow is an outstanding brand. http://www.google.com/products/catalog?q=jarrow+formulas+phosphatidylserine&oe=utf8&cid=2493072154617161876&ei=nDG6TIGkIIbkMfq2mdQK&sa=title&ved=0CAcQ8wIwADgA#p


----------



## Kitr (Jul 7, 2009)

Hey check out the Panicyl thread it really seems like an interesting natural cure for DP/DR and anxiety


----------

